# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Lee Sin Montage

## namelesslol

https://youtu.be/RfohinG9vzo

My weekened games with Lee Sin! Don't expect any pro plays just made little video 

If you could comment, rate and subscribe if you enjoy it i'd be thankful.

----------


## BoostingTime

10/10 lee mechanics #necrothread

----------

